

Is Comcast blocking HN? - wdk


======
paulhauggis
No. I have comcast and it's good. You could try changing your DNS provider to
openDNS

~~~
sp332
According to <http://dns.comcast.net/dig-tool.php> Comcast's DNS resolves
news.ycombinator.com correctly.

------
motoford
Good here

------
sp332
No. Why?

